# Did anyone Pre-Order the SATC/AJLT Pink sequin baguette?



## Marleah

Wondering if anyone here preordered the pink sequin baguette that was shown on “And Just Like That”.

If so, have you received a shipping confirmation yet? Or does anyone have the actual bag In their hot little hands?

I‘d love to see some photos if anyone has received this beauty


----------



## mycorreia

The Fendi website in the UK this bag is out of stock and not available for pre-order ☹️


----------



## mycorreia

Marleah said:


> Wondering if anyone here preordered the pink sequin baguette that was shown on “And Just Like That”.
> 
> If so, have you received a shipping confirmation yet? Or does anyone have the actual bag In their hot little hands?
> 
> I‘d love to see some photos if anyone has received this beauty



MY SA is holding the nano baguette for me until Sunday, It’s so freaking cute


----------



## mycorreia

Marleah said:


> Wondering if anyone here preordered the pink sequin baguette that was shown on “And Just Like That”.
> 
> If so, have you received a shipping confirmation yet? Or does anyone have the actual bag In their hot little hands?
> 
> I‘d love to see some photos if anyone has received this beauty



I recently pre-ordered and paid in full for the purple rain sequin baguette at the store, I’ve got a six month wait for it to arrive in September, and it’s non refundable and no exchange. I’m praying I’m going to love it !


----------



## Megs

mycorreia said:


> I recently pre-ordered and paid in full for the purple rain sequin baguette at the store, I’ve got a six month wait for it to arrive in September, and it’s non refundable and no exchange. I’m praying I’m going to love it !



I've seen it in person a few times and it is just so so so lovely!! Please do update us, and share pics!


----------



## mycorreia

Megs said:


> I've seen it in person a few times and it is just so so so lovely!! Please do update us, and share pics!


Yes of course, I’ll definitely do that.


----------



## mycorreia

Hi everyone, my Fendi purple sequin baguette has arrived, two months early, I can honestly say it beats all my expectations, I’m in love, it’s truly stunning and trust me it needs no filter, this bag sparkles like no other.


----------



## jocyaltii

mycorreia said:


> Hi everyone, my Fendi purple sequin baguette has arrived, two months early, I can honestly say it beats all my expectations, I’m in love, it’s truly stunning and trust me it needs no filter, this bag sparkles like no other.
> 
> View attachment 5575793
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty! How is the bag holding up? I am considering the lilac or pink version.


----------



## mycorreia

The bag is quite robust, it’s in mint condition, they’re very well made and quite substantial. The sequins are not at all flimsy, they’re so securely stitched in, the handwork that’s gone into it is impressive. I’m surprised it’s gone up in price by £350 in a matter of months. They’re only going to get more and more expensive. If you want it, I say go for it.


----------



## mycorreia

mycorreia said:


> The bag is quite robust, it’s holding up so well, still looks brand new. These sequin bags are very well made and quite substantial. The sequins are not at all flimsy, they’re securely stitched in, the handwork that’s gone into it is impressive. I’m surprised it’s gone up in price by £350 in a matter of months. They’re only going to get more and more expensive. If you want it, I say go for it.


----------

